
The trick that makes you overspend - hhs
https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20190801-the-trick-that-makes-you-overspend
======
Markoff
I dunno, in both scenarios I would choose flight for 330$, since 1.5hr extra
for saved 70$ seem like pretty good deal in any case (and I earn more per hour
than that saving, but usually not working when traveling anyway).

Also thanks top EU and mandatory display of price per unit I pretty much
ignore end prices in supermarkets and check prices if I am not already
familiar how does end price translate to price per unit. But I also don't but
things I don't need just because they are cheap, it would have to be extremely
good deal to spend money on wasted space in my apartment for something I don't
need in upcoming days/weeks.

Paul Graham had very enlightening essay Stuff on this topic which should be
mandatory reading especially for growing teenagers to form their attitude
towards useless stuff.

